# Doctor didnt see 2 lines!! Help!!!! WE DO!!!!



## mrs-nervous (Feb 14, 2006)

Can someone please give me advice as I am now totally in a corner.
  We went to Spain for our 2nd IVF and 4 embryos were replaced.  We did a test on Monday which 2 lines appeared. One fainter than the other but 2 lines are there. Doctor didnt see them he said he only saw one?!!!!! And yet every one-else sees them. 
   Yesterday I started very, very light bleeding not the colour I usually have but today the pain is unbelivable and not heavy bleed. The Doctor wont see me as he said I am not pregnant and wont send me for any scans. 
   Any advice.......please?
   I have had 2 ectopics and was told it can still occur??!!

   Mrs Nervous


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

Do another pregnancy test and make sure it is fresh sample.  If still positive take the test to the GP again and explain you are bleeding and in pain.  Scans will probably not show anything yet but you still need medical assistance if you are in pain pregnant or not.

good luck and keep us informed

Jan


----------



## mrs-nervous (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Jan.
      After damanding to see someone at the Doctors we were sent to the Hospital. The test at the Hospital showed positive and on the scan there was a small pocket....uterus thick. As the Dr said there could be a pregnancy there.
      I got a blood test for Hcg level and that will determin what is happening.
      Fingers crossed!
      Thanks again
      Mrs nervous


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

well done... will keep fingers crossed!

Jan


----------

